# What is this old implement?



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

I need to identify this thing so I can properly describe it in an online ad. I'll try to get a better photo later, and just ignore the metal door with solar panels on it as well as the long I-bream. Those two items are not part of the implement.

Thanks!


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

That is a Rodweeder.


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

It is for killing weeds in a summer fallow field in a way that does not promote erosion. They were invented/designed by a couple brothers in Cheney, WA.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

Ford5610II said:


> It is for killing weeds in a summer fallow field in a way that does not promote erosion. They were invented/designed by a couple brothers in Cheney, WA.


Thanks. I listed it for sale for $500. Too high? Just about right for its age?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Good luck, I hope people in your area are eager to part with their money.
Maybe you will find a antique collector that wants one.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

They say one man's junk is another man's treasure. Looks like junk to me...lol


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> They say one man's junk is another man's treasure. Looks like junk to me...lol


Depends on how you list it, if the ad has words like ‘antique’ or ‘yard art’ then the steel wheels may sell it for you.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

it's been said that everything is in the description. I see that a lot on FB Marketplace and Flea Bay. What is junk to me may be a silk purse to someone else.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Here’s one that sold at auction in summer 2021…..it went for 15 Canadian dollars









You may do better by removing wheels and selling them in pairs on Craigslist as folks like them to put at entrances or in rustic garden.

then haul rest to scrap yard to sell by the pound.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

More than 15 CAD in scrap steel in it. I'd be cutting it up and keeping the iron for other projects


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Ford5610II said:


> Depends on how you list it, if the ad has words like ‘antique’ or ‘yard art’ then the steel wheels may sell it for you.


We have several pieces of yard art and several steel wheels decorating the side of the barn. Have had several people stop and ask if this stuff is for sale. Told my Wife we should sell that stuff so I can buy more Jeep parts. She did not see the humor.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> We have several pieces of yard art and several steel wheels decorating the side of the barn. Have had several people stop and ask if this stuff is for sale. Told my Wife we should sell that stuff so I can buy more Jeep parts. She did not see the humor.



I solved that problem............I bought the Mrs. her own Jeep so she could see the need for more Jeep parts...........It worked but it worked way too damn well.......LOL.......JEEP=Just Empty Every Pocket...............


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

unsquidly said:


> I solved that problem............I bought the Mrs. her own Jeep so she could see the need for more Jeep parts...........It worked but it worked way too damn well.......LOL.......JEEP=Just Empty Every Pocket...............


hahaha…I can relate as I have two Bust Out Another Thousand BOATS…spend most time maintaining them until I retire and have time to use them again.

I bet those wheels would sell for an easy 75 to 100 each around here and he has 6 of them if I recall. I bet those large scarifiers would bring 50 each too.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> I solved that problem............I bought the Mrs. her own Jeep so she could see the need for more Jeep parts...........It worked but it worked way too damn well.......LOL.......JEEP=Just Empty Every Pocket...............


My wife's daily driver is a Jeep GC. She's had it to the dragstrip several times. So I don't have to lean on her very hard to get the Jeep parts Blessing.


----------

